# A cool sculture park in long island city ny



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nice little park in long island city that overlooks the skyline of manhattan and features uniquie scultures.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

nice! thanks for sharing this little gem of a park. I really like #4


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

A little HDR 'eh? Pretty nice pics. :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

2nd from the top is the only hdr......


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Where's this exactly? I'm surprised I've never seen it!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.socratessculpturepark.org/


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

^ Thanks.


----------

